# whats exactly business casual dress for interview



## ameerali19 (May 16, 2015)

Hi friends, 

i have an interview at apple store UAE this week , the dress code mentioned is "business casual ".., 

so confused about the dress code, 
searched a lot in YouTube getting different answers ..,

anybody please tell whats exact here for UAE specially summer season , 



thanks & regards


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ameerali19 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i have an interview at apple store UAE this week , the dress code mentioned is "business casual "..,
> 
> ...


Nice trousers and shoes
Open neck shirt
No tie or jacket.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Polished or unmarked shoes, including the back of the heel ......

If you;re interviewing someone always check the back of their shoes when they walk ahead of you - its amazing how people turn up with shoes that havent been polished at all, and at best they rub the front of the shoes on the back of their other leg.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Polished or unmarked shoes, including the back of the heel ......
> 
> If you;re interviewing someone always check the back of their shoes when they walk ahead of you - its amazing how people turn up with shoes that havent been polished at all, and at best they rub the front of the shoes on the back of their other leg.


Damn, and I thought I was fooling everyone!


----------



## ameerali19 (May 16, 2015)

I,m little nervous , 
trouser mean which category i can wear and what about shirt 

sorry for disturb ,


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Business casual = dress trousers (not jeans) and a preferably long sleeved shirt (plain coloured not garishly patterned) - Hawaiian shirts are a definite no no.

A jacket for the gents would not go amiss - but as it's Apple it's probably not definitely required.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I always think business casual means a suit with no tie?

That said i turn up for meetings in boots, canvas trousers, proper shirt with cuff links and no tie, so what do i know?


----------



## ameerali19 (May 16, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Business casual = dress trousers (not jeans) and a preferably long sleeved shirt (plain coloured not garishly patterned) - Hawaiian shirts are a definite no no.
> 
> A jacket for the gents would not go amiss - but as it's Apple it's probably not definitely required.


thanks for the qucik reply,.,

any link suggestion to image of the dress code 
and what about "in" inside the shirt 

thanks & regards
Br


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

ameerali19 said:


> and what about "in" inside the shirt
> 
> thanks & regards
> Br


I believe that normally the 'body' goes inside the shirt 

If you mean an 'undershirt' well that's personal preference but ought not be visible and certainly NOT a string vest 

If necessary, I believe that you can hire a valet who'll lay out your 'suitable dress' for the days activities.

Don't sweat it worrying too much - it is Apple after all and if you're going for the 'Genius Bar' (hahaha always laugh at that daft title) they'll no doubt be providing work uniform for you so that you all look like Apple Minions.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I always wear a suit to meetings that are during the day and for evening meetings (client dependant) I'd wear trousers and a shirt or smart dark jeans and a smart casual shirt and I always wear shoes.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Just had a comedy interview. 

I was far more qualified and competent than both the recruiting manager and their line manager too. The recruiting manager I was fine with but their line manager clearly had a chip on their shoulder and was seriously pissed off by it. 

Always good to know within 2 minutes whether you're wasting your time or not.


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

Easiest way to do business casual, if you're not sure, is just wear your normal suit and shirt, but remove the tie.

It looks smart and removing the tie gives it a slightly more laid back look. Much easier than struggling to find chinos or other trousers if that's not your normal look.

Shoes should be clean and not overly scuffed. Give them a quick polish, but don't overdo it.

Always better to err on the slightly more formal side (suit no tie) than to go too far the other way.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I was far more qualified and competent than both the recruiting manager and their line manager too.


That's what they always say .......


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> That's what they always say .......


I went through the JD and annual company report, and pulled out a series of questions about their strategy, policies, systems, etc. Fairly innocuous questions, but useful for me to understand what kind of future projects I'd be delivering.

His response was "we have no problems, there is nothing to fix". So why am I interviewing to manage and deliver internal strategic enablement projects? In fact I was accused of surfing the internet for rumours and hearsay; the rest of the interview panel was palpably embarrassed. 

'nuff said.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> internal strategic enablement projects?


What's that when it's at home?


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> What's that when it's at home?




Colonic cleansing?


----------

